# Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar



## Petri Heilo (12. Juni 2008)

Abend zusammen,

ich hab mal nen paar Fragen zum Frolic Fischen auf Karpfen........

Ich will an einem Vereinsweiher 2 Tage auf karpfen ansitzen wo die Karpfen noch nie was anderes ausser Mais und kartoffeln gesehen haben, wie lange muss ich nun mit Frolic anfüttern um Erfolg zu haben oder soll ich lieber Boilies verfüttern????

1: geht nur original frolic oder auch was günstiges vom Lidl,Aldi und wenn wo bekomm ich das gute billige????

2: wie lange hält sich das Frolic denn am Haar??

3: Anfütterungszeit

4: soll ich frische Frolic füttern und ein paar an der Luft trocknen lassen für die haar montage da sie dann fester sind und länger halten????

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe....Gruß Bernd


----------



## spinner14 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Hi,
1)Habe bis jetzt nur das original Frolic gefischt.
2)Wenn du es trocknest ca. eine Stunde,je nach Weißfischbestand und Wassertemperatur
3)3-4 Tage vorher reicht
4)Ja würd ich so machen,kannst natürlich auch noch Partikel usw. dazufüttern


----------



## Rxbinhx (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

ein Kollege von mir hat mal versucht dass Zeug von Lidl anzufüttern : das Zeug ist auf dem Wasser geschwommen.
Also zum Anfüttern total ungeeignet.

Frolic hält auch nicht so lange am Haken wie Boilies, da es sich schneller auflöst.

Ja, mit 3-4 Tagen anfüttern wäre ich auch einverstanden.

Wenn du weißt wo sich die Karpfen gerne aufhalten, können es auch weniger Tage sein oder du fütterst nur am Angeltag.

mfg


----------



## Petri Heilo (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

danke erst mal aber wenn ich sie leicht in der sonne liegen lasse ( meine die die aufs Haar kommen ) dann sollten sie doch länger halten, so 1-2 stunden reicht danach wechsel ich eh immer egal welcher Köder.......


----------



## Ammersee-angler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Ich habe nie angefüttert und auch mit Frolic gefangen. Von dem her würd ich sagen, dass es kein muss ist.
Bei mir hält es eigenltlich sehr lange am Haar. Bei mir fliegen sie meistens beim einholen ab, egal wie lang ich sie drinnen lasse.


----------



## spinner14 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Ja,aber du musst die vorsichtig aufs Haar ziehn sonst brechen die gerne mal auseinander.Ich mache immer 3 halbe Frolic-stücke aufs Haar.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

oder man befestigt es gleich durch das Loch.


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Wenn du es durchs Loch machst wie Groß sollen dann die Stopper sein,willste dann direkt 5hintereinander legen? also ist die Methodik nich von Vorteil!"


----------



## Ammersee-angler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Ach schmarn. Man mach einfach ins Haar eine kleine Schlaufe, sodass man es einfach am Haken wieder einhängen kann.


----------



## Carp0815 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

also wenn ich mit frolic fische dann fische ich so:
so haben die frolic einen klasse boilie verschnitt...

http://www.schulles.de/Joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=69&Itemid=165

hoffe es hilft

mfg nico


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Ach schmarn. Man mach einfach ins Haar eine kleine Schlaufe, sodass man es einfach am Haken wieder einhängen kann.



Was heist hier ach Schmarn! Ich habe lediglich
Gesagt,das es nicht von Vorteil ist,habe ich gesagt 
das es schmarn ist,es so zu machen? Ne |uhoh:

Mach es jeder wie er will,ich finde es von Vorteil ihn mit der Ködernadel Komplett durchzuzihen und nicht durch's Loch.Da so eine meiner Meinung nach ,bessere Stabilisität gewärleistet ist.Meine Meinung!Anscheinend nicht deine!#6


----------



## spinner14 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Finde ich auch,ich machs genau so.Ich mach halt immer drei halbe dran.Aber wenn man die teile richtig trocknet kriegt man die nich mehr mit der ködernaden zerbohrt,da muss man schon nen boiliebohrer nehmen.


----------



## Carp0815 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

[/quote]ich finde es von Vorteil ihn mit der Ködernadel Komplett durchzuzihen und nicht durch's Loch.Da so eine meiner Meinung nach ,bessere Stabilisität gewärleistet ist.[/quote]

sehe ich genauso...#6


----------



## heinzrch (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

hab früher auch viel mit Frolic gefischt. Aus heutiger Sicht ist es nicht mehr zeitgemäß, da die Fischpellets (Heilbuttpellets) in gleicher Form (Zylinder mit Loch) vom Kg-Preis das selbe kosten, sich weniger schnell auflösen, und zudem fängiger sind...
Preis: ca. 40€/20kg (Fischermans Partner)


----------



## Marc 24 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Also Frolic muss natürlich gerade bei den jetzigen Wassertemperaturen öfters gewechselt werden, egal wie er beködert wird. Ich durchbohre die Ringe auch und werde das auch immer so machen. Mit dem Füttern muss gesagt sein, dass man gerade mit Frolic nicht tagelang vorher anfüttern muss (natürlich kann man es tun). Gerade wenn ich mal für 3-4 Stunden ohne Vorbereitungen losziehe, verwende ich Frolic, das schnell von den Karpfen aufgenommen wird. Es arbeitet sehr gut im Wasser, sodass schnell eine Duftwolke entsteht. Also fische ich gezielt mit PVA-Schnur, auf die Frolicringe gezogen wird. So befindet sich die Duftwolke direkt beim Köder und der Biss lässt meistens nicht lange auf sich warten .

Gruß Marc


----------



## spinner14 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Das stimmt ich fische Frolic auch in einem Vereinsgewässer in dem man nicht füttern darf.Habe auch ohne füttern schon viele Karpfen und Sterlets damit gefangen.


----------



## Jogibär (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Ich habe nie angefüttert und auch mit Frolic gefangen. Von dem her würd ich sagen, dass es kein muss ist.
> Bei mir hält es eigenltlich sehr lange am Haar. Bei mir fliegen sie meistens beim einholen ab, egal wie lang ich sie drinnen lasse.



Das kann ich so 100 % bestätigen. Und frische Frolic duften wesentlich intensiver als getrocknete.
 Ob Du fütterst oder nicht hängt wesentlich von der Größe des Gewässers ab. Wenns tatsächlich nur ein Weiher ist brauchst Du  nach meiner Erfahrung nicht zu füttern. Ich schieße nachdem der Köder plaziert ist , 5 - 10  Ringe geviertelt  mit der Futterschleuder um die Angelstelle. Das reicht bei uns aus.


----------



## KarstenK (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

ich benutze D-Righaken. Binde sie mit Zahnseide ans Öhr. Geht bestens:q


----------



## spinner14 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Also ich hab mit getrockneten Frolics bis jetzt bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.Keine Ahnung wieso?!


----------



## Nico HB (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Ich sag immer jeder macht damit die besten erfahrungen womit er am häufigsten Angelt, wenn man nur mit mais angelt fängt man natürlich auch nur mit Mais, egal ob süß salzig oder sonst wie.Genau so ist das mit frolic, Boilies oder Pop Ups und was es noch so alles gibt.
Ist nur meine Meinung.

MFG Nico


----------



## asuselite (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Hey,

ich kann dir nur empfehlen den Frolic in einen Damenstumpf zu wickeln!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=39169&highlight=Frolic+Strumpf

Hält bis zu 12 Std. du hast weniger ärger mit den Kleinfischen(gut Brassen udn große Rotaugen nicht aber is ja bei Boilies das gleiche) 
Geh einfach mal die Boradsuche weiter durch hab jetzt auf die schnelle nicht mehr gefunden aber das Thema wurde schon öfters angeschnitten! 
Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen!#6

Gruß Simon!|wavey:

Edit: Auch immer eine gute Idee Frolic( ich nehm immer frisches) mahlen und dann das Pulver in den Strumpf geben. Wirk super bei kurzen Session allerdings musst du dann spätestens nach 2 Std. den Strumpf austauschen/auffüllen.


----------



## Big carp 112 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

wie soll man die teile eigentlich an sein futterplatz bringen wenn man so ca 50 bis 60 meter drausen fischt die sind zu leicht als man die mit dem rohr werfen kann oda schleucder komme ich net so weit raus


----------



## zrako (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

da bleibt nur ne futterrakete oder ein boot
mehr als 30m kommt man mit frolic wohl kaum, punktgenau


----------



## Schleie74 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*



Petri Heilo schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mal nen paar Fragen zum Frolic Fischen auf Karpfen........
> 
> ...


1:Ich kann keine Unterschiede zu billigem "Frolic" feststellen.

2:Am See halten meine Unbehandelten ca.2-3 Stunden.Je nach dem wie schnell andere Weisfische es zerlegen.
Ich backe meine Frolics aber ca 10 Min. in der Micro.(Achtung Stinkt arg!)Zudem streue ich vorher Lockstoffpulver drüber und lasse es 2 Tage einziehen.
Behandelt halten sie bis zu 8 Stunden am See und ca 3 Stunden am Fluss...je nach Ströhmung...

3:Je 2-3 Tage vorher 1Kg an den Spot sollten genügen.
Ich halte nichts vom Totwerfen der Fische wie man es leider bei Boilieanglern oft zu sehen bekommt.

Anbringen ans Haar ist recht einfach da du sie nur einschlaufen musst.Keine Stopper o.Ä von Nöten.
Gruß und Petri Heil!


----------



## chivas (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*



Big carp 112 schrieb:


> wie soll man die teile eigentlich an sein futterplatz bringen wenn man so ca 50 bis 60 meter drausen fischt die sind zu leicht als man die mit dem rohr werfen kann oda schleucder komme ich net so weit raus



gummiring auf schnur binden - frolicringe drauffädeln, als "stopper" nen stück zucker. der löst sich auf, die frolics "schnippsen" vom gummi und liegen direkt an deinem köder.

kostet sicher ein wenig wurfweite, aber das problem ist gelöst


----------



## Schleie74 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*



Big carp 112 schrieb:


> wie soll man die teile eigentlich an sein futterplatz bringen wenn man so ca 50 bis 60 meter drausen fischt die sind zu leicht als man die mit dem rohr werfen kann oda schleucder komme ich net so weit raus


Nimm dir nen PVU Beutel und werf sie ohne Montage raus.
Leztlich wirfst du nacher ja auch die Angel beim Fischen auf die Selbe Weite raus...


----------



## enno02 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Also wenn ich mit Frolic angel dann mach ich mir vorher die arbeit und durchbohre sie im frischen Zustand mit einem Boiliebohrer und lasse sie trocknen bis sie steinhart sind dann halten sie auch schon mal 4h und länger und ich hab nicht mehr die Gefahr das sie brechen denn das Loch ist ja schon da ;o).... wenn du dann noch magst bindest du an die selbige Montage noch 15-20 Frolic mit wasserlöslicher Schnur und hast somit auch noch eine perfekte Anfütterung...)


----------



## carpfish (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

fängt frolic auch....wenn der karpfen noch nie ein frolic zu fressen bekommen hat sprich es gar nicht kennt??


----------



## Siermann (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Im Grunde genommen frisst er eigentlich alles was er findet/jedenfalls probiert er es!
Und wens dan schmeckt und keine bösen Nebenwirkungen etc. hat frisst er es auch weiter!

Über die anköderung hat Matze Koch mal was in der Fisch und fang abo dvd gezeigt (9/07)

lg tim


----------



## maho01 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Hallo,
ich habe früher mit HuFu von Aldi am Neckar gefüttert und gefischt, habe damit auch gut gefangen. Damals kosteten 4kg ca. 8 .-DM. 
Nachdem ich mich nun, nach längerer Pause,  wieder den Karpfen widmen möchte meine Frage: Gibt es ein vergleichbares No Name Hundefutter  bei Aldi, Lidl und Co das absinkt?  
Denn wenn ich einige Tage anfüttern möchte wird das mit Frolic recht teurer.


----------



## mischko06 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

hallo 
ich würde das haar durch den frolic durchfedeln und dann die haarschlaufe über den gesamten haken mit vorfach durch ziehen und hält der bomben fest ohne stopper. Und man fängt sehr viele und große karpfen natürlich ist da normale originale frolic am besten und wenn du die ruten immer drin lässt braucht man auch nicht den frolic nach 2-3 stunden wechseln solang der frolic am haar im wasser is kann er nich abfallen so hab ich schon mal nach 4-5 stunden ein kapitalen karpfen gefangen man braucht einfach gedult in der
 ruhe liegt die kraft 
also petri heil


----------



## Forelle97 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Hakenköder in Honig,Sardinenöl oder Nachokäsedip vom Aldi  einlegen, die halten etwa eine halbe Stunde länger und locken besser...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> Hakenköder in Honig,Sardinenöl oder Nachokäsedip vom Aldi  einlegen, die halten etwa eine halbe Stunde länger und locken besser...



Dann braucht er kein Frolic aufziehen, dann tuts auch eine Holzkugel.

Was auch noch entscheident ist: komischerweise "läuft" wohl das Frolic mit Rindfleisch besser wie das mit Geflügel.


----------



## Fassl (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Wenn ich mit Frolik auf Karpfen fische mach ich das immer so:

- Kauf mir ein paar Packungen Frolic mit Rind 
- Eine Packung mach ich gleich auf und fädle die Frolicringe auf  mehrere Fäden auf zum trocknen (ca 4 Wochen oder länger) 
bis sie alle Steinhart sind die nehm ich dann als Hakenköder langt bei mir das ganze Jahr

-Ich binde dann einfach ein übergroßes Haar und schlaufe dan 3 bis 5 Frolicringe auf 

- gefüttert wird dann mit den noch frischen frolicringen die ich auf n Stück pva schnur einfädle und einfach am Haken befestige

-dann noch mit Futterboot einige Ladungen Frolic und Partikel abschütten und fertig ist die Hexerei

Frolic halten bei mir ca 4 Stunden 
wenn mir das zu stressig wird dann kommt halt n Frolicboilie ans haar dann gehts noch n paar Stunden länger 

:vik:


Zum anködern kann man auch die größen Pelletstopper von Fuchs verwenden geht auch einwandfrei


----------



## Forelle97 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Dann braucht er kein Frolic aufziehen, dann tuts auch eine Holzkugel.



Ich denke eine Holzkugel ist nicht so verführerisch wie ein Frolic ...


----------



## BARSCH123 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen,wen man die kugel lange genug dippt und schön soaken lässt, wird sie mindestens genauso attraktiv wie ein frolic

es wurden ja auch schon karpfen auf lego steine gefangen 

Tl


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

eben, das mit der Holzkugel bezog sich auch auch das "dippen" in den aufgeführten "Leckereien".
Denn die übertünchen das Frolic-Aroma. Und genau deswegen nimmt man ja Frolic als Köder...


----------



## Forelle97 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

Hä?
 Hab ich jetzt nicht ganz kapiert ...


----------



## jungangler 93 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Haar*

also ich fisch immer so mit frolic:

ich nimm die normalen ( rind gemüse) und bohre sie bevor ich sie aufzieh damit sie nicht brechen. ich füttere per hand so 10 stück an dan zerdrück ich noch 10 und fütter sie mit ner hand voll mais an. meine frolic halten 2-3 stunden, ich wechsel aber meist nach 2 oder hab was gefangen dann wird auch gewechselt. ich denk der mais ist nicht schlecht weil du dann halt auch kleinere fische an den platz bekommst dann wirbelt alles auf und die karpfen werden neugierig.


----------

